# Question about dog 'papers' (registered type thing... akc, ckc what not)



## E Burna (Mar 12, 2012)

Looking into getting a cane corso. Talked with a gentleman says he has them registered not akc (I hope I have letters right) but iccf (international cane corso something). Now my question is is this organization legit if it's registred. The price of the pup is cheap he says first time he's sold them that's why cheap and trying to get started, but I don't want to pay anything for what I believe to be a purebred corso if it's mixed with pit etc. Another breeder I had spoke with told me of a 'registry' (is that what it's called) called ckc I believe? She basically said it's a joke and that all you need is a witness stating that is the dog and they sign a paper and bam there you have your registration. Any info on this would be helpful. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Has this vet done OFA and CERF clearances on his dogs? (You can look up their registered names at www.offa.org to see for sure). If not, it doesn't matter which registry he uses.


----------



## E Burna (Mar 12, 2012)

He didn't mention anything about the vet visits. He said tails were docked, they've had their first set of shots, and I believe it was rear due claw removed? Also asked further in regards to paperwork was told mother has iccf papers I can see if I like... fathers were lost. He said he contacted iccf and they told him it would take 30 days to replace and he also told me he has a '#' and that I could maybe look it up online or something he wasn't really sure and isn't really computer savy (as neither am I lol). He was assuring me they were legit so to speak, I told him not to take offense but I just wanted to KNOW what I was getting was legit so was hoping you guys/gals on this awesome forum could offer some guidance if possible.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Not sure about the club you're reffering to, looks like an alternate registration. This is the parent club the AKC recognizes http://www.canecorso.org/ Please make sure the paretn of ANY dog of this breed you chose to purchase are CLEARED via OFA for Hip Dysplacia.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

These aren't just "vet visits". It's testing his breeding dogs for genetic defects, to do his best to prevent his dog's puppies from suffering from those genetic defects. If he doesn't do that, you probably don't want to pay money for one of his puppies. Definitely ask about that. Otherwise he's just a random shmoe whose dogs reproduced. And with a dog like a Cane Corso, I would be suspicious about their temperments if he doesn't know what he's doing.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Sounds to me like he's not a very good breeder to me. =/ but if you don't care about the potential health problems your dog could eventually end up getting and you want to pay this man for his puppies so he can continue his practice...then do what you will !

I can't speak on the ICCF website - I don't know much (anything) about Corso's - but I imagine any good/reputable corso breeder would have you register your dog with the AKC or CanKC if you're in Canada (not the continental or whatever - that isn't a real registry) and would have the appropriate paperwork and OFA/CERF numbers available at the ready.

To me this does not sound like a breeder worth rewarding by purchasing a pup from him - based off of the information you've given I'd say he was a BYB


----------



## E Burna (Mar 12, 2012)

He also said the father is 5 and the mother is 2 and he's had them both from pups.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Depending how much past 2 she is. . .most genetic things can't be reliably tested for before age 2. So that may be a pretty good indication that she isn't tested.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

ICCF is legit and has more dogs reg. than AKC. It is the original CC registry. 

Though this breeder sounds questionable.



Niraya said:


> I can't speak on the ICCF website - I don't know much (anything) about Corso's - but I imagine any good/reputable corso breeder would have you register your dog with the AKC or CanKC if you're in Canada (not the continental or whatever - that isn't a real registry) and would have the appropriate paperwork and OFA/CERF numbers available at the ready.


Wow really. I can't think of any CC breeders which are AKC and breeders. The breed was doing just fine before recent AKC acceptance. I'm not sure why its seen as the only thing good breeders use. They don't have near as many dogs as ICCF and other registrues. Awesome another breed locked into closed AKC stud book.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

If you don't want a CC without possibly other blood somewhere back there then you don't really want a Cane Corso.



cshellenberger said:


> Not sure about the club you're reffering to, looks like an alternate registration. This is the parent club the AKC recognizes http://www.canecorso.org/ Please make sure the paretn of ANY dog of this breed you chose to purchase are CLEARED via OFA for Hip Dysplacia.


Yeah just the parent club ICCF is a registry. Lots of breeds have registry and not everyone wants theirs in the AKC. There is APBT reg, Border Collie registry, ect.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Akc is a joke to lots of working dog folks. If you are not going to show your dog in Akc events then papers are papers. Look at the pedigree, parents, grandparents, siblings, this will tell you more than a registry paper will. Hips, elbows, health issues are a big concern. Not everyone uses OFA, there is also Penn hip, and good x rays from a vet who can read them, will also be able to tell you if there is any reason to be concerned.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Just to let you know something - not particularly about this breed but about pure-bred dogs in general. 

Much more important than any particular registry is the LINE that the dog is in. The main reason why you want to see a pedigree from a _*reputable registry*_ is that it confirms the LINE of the dog. The line can speak to things such as working ability (if that's important for your dog), genetic tests, physical conformation issues, and the like. A good breeder should be able to provide you with a _five-generation pedigree_ that can be confirmed with a reputable registry. Whether all those genetic tests mentioned will be in there depends to a great extent on the breed. It's important to research your breed to know what should be indicated. 

It's all well and good for a breeder to give general statements about what they are breeding for (working ability, temperament, whatever) and I would expect a reputable reeder to have such goals in mind. But unless you can actually see the line of the dog, those are just generalized statements with not much behind them. 

There's nothing wrong with the AKC as a registry _per se_. Many serious working dogs do carry an AKC litter registration. Some dogs- and again this depends on the breed - are dual-registered with the AKC and a more 'working-oriented' registry. Also, the AKC is not just about 'show-dogs' - it _does_ run field trials, herding trials, and other working trials, and in all of those trials every one of the dogs is AKC-registered. 

I think what some folks object to is that the AKC lines for *some* breeds includes dogs that come from explicit "show lines" - that is, lines that are much more oriented toward conformation shows (appearance) than toward the working ability appropriate to that breed. And some breeds have become so conformation oriented that they've lost any working ability or have even become unhealthy. 

But again, that's what researching a breed and a line is all about. And once you settle on a breed that you like, you want the line to reflect the type of dog and the characteristics that YOU think are important. What's significant is that in order to _research_ a line, you must have a line that you can trust to be correct.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Well said Poly. I very much agree.


----------

